# mise en place



## Dark84

Bounjour à tous!
 necesito traducir mise en place según esta frase:

"cahier des charges du dossier scientifique et muséographique de *mise en place*: Messierurs Charles Schaettel (conseiller pour les musées)*..."

*sé que mise en place es como disponer de los elementos a la mano...pero no sé como traducirlo aqui...

gracias por su colaboración


----------



## Domtom

-
propongo, sólo en vista a dar ideas (pues no sé exactamente), _instalación _, pero por favor te ruego esperes las opiniones de otros.

¿Podrías, Dark, aclarar tu contexto? Igual aquí _cahier de charges_ se refiere a la lista de cómo se deben disponer las piezas de museo en un museo, valga la redundancia. Esa disposición sería la mise en place, pero si no nos lo explicas más, no podemos saber si es esto.
-


----------



## Tina.Irun

Hola:
Puede ser también "implantación", según el contexto.
Cahier de Charges: pliego de condiciones.


----------



## Gévy

Hola dark84:

Tienes que hacernos un pequeño resumen de la situación, explicarnos el contexto, porque no queda nada clara la expresión con tan pocos datos.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Dark84

el texto trata sobre el tesoro de Eauze, y que gracias a éste se creó un museo poco común.  el parrafo que les envie es un pie de pagina. se refiere a esto: 
pourvue de rayonnages superposés construits en panneaux de médium peint ou verni sur trois faces, elle se veut, par le biais de deux jeux de huit étrangères, un "livre ouvert" sur un exceptionnel fonds d'outils litiques qui restitue un aspect encore peu connu de la préhistoire locale*1* (pie de página).

y el pie de pagina empieza:

"cahier des charges du dossier scientifique et muséographique de *mise en place*: Messierurs Charles Schaettel (conseiller pour les musées)*..."
*hummm espero que ayude de algo esta información...


----------



## Gévy

Hola Dark84:

El diccionario jurídico y económico de J. Ferreras y G.Zonana (Ed. Masson) lo traduce por *instrumentación.*

He buscado en la RAE a ver qué decían de instrumentar:
*2. *tr. Crear, constituir, organizar.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Tina.Irun

Sí puede ser de constitución.
Au faite, Éauze est un joli bourg dans le Gers, la patrie de l´Armagnac, de d´Artagnan et du bon foie gras. Un bonito lugar a visitar: l"a route de l´Armagnac".


----------



## vdelacruz

Hola:
me gustaría saber cómo se traduce en este caso "mise en place". No sé si se refiere a liquidar la deuda o contraerla, o iniciar un proceso de pago, y no tiene contexto, la expresión es un epígrafe dentro de una tabla.
Muchas gracias a todos.
Virginia


----------



## paconi

Si das un poquito más de información podremos ayudarte algo´.
 Un abrazo.


----------



## vdelacruz

Hola:
copio contexto por si puede ser de más ayuda. 

Ces montants ont été utilisés pour: 
- L'acquisition des titres et des actifs du groupe :                                            
- Le paiement des frais liés à l'acquisition et considérés 
comptablement comme des éléments du coût d'acquisition 
(comptabilisés en contrepartie de l'écart d'acquisition) :                                  
- Le paiement des frais de *mise en place de la dette *bancaire:             

Esto es todo lo que hay. Como ya he dicho, no sé si "mise en place de la dette" significa contraer la deuda, liquidar la deuda, iniciar el proceso de liquidación, etc.
Agradezco toda la ayuda que me podáis dar.
Un saludo
Virginia


----------



## vdelacruz

Gracias por vuestra ayuda.
Un saludo
Virginia


----------



## Tina.Irun

Te propongo traducir "mise en place" de esta manera:

El pago de los gastos de*  puesta en funcionamiento*  de la  deuda bancaria.


----------



## Anuzza

Bonjour,

J'ai une question si vous pourriez m'aider.
Comment traduire en espagnol "mise en place d'une stratégie" 
Merci d'avance!


----------



## carlotalafargue

_Puesta en marcha_ de una estrategia. 

Para Virginia: 
Además de las propuestas que ya te han dado, añado "el pago de gastos de _(la) formalización/(la) gestión/(el) establecimiento _de la deuda bancaria".


----------



## Anuzza

Merciiii!!!!!!


----------



## Qua

En el caso de puesta en marcha de una estrategia , mi proposicón es _tener todo bien atado en una estrategia bien pensada_ .

_Puesta a punto_ en cocina es la_ mise en place_ que quiere decir que hay que tener todos los utensilios e ingredientes a mano para elaborar la receta que se quiere preparar .

Saludos


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Je dirais:

*- puesta en pie de una estrategia*


----------



## plemy

Anuzza said:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai une question si vous pourriez m'aider.
> Comment traduire en espagnol "mise en place d'une stratégie"
> Merci d'avance!



En América, y tratándose de programas o proyectos, sería :
implementación de una estrategia


----------



## Lucatw

Hola a todos...

Cómo traducirían esta frase en español, IL A DONC MIS EN PLACE TOUTE STRATÉGIE POUR ANNONCER LA GRANDE RENTRÉE PARISIENNE? 

De ante mano gracias por la ayuda.

Saludos


----------



## duduu21

Hola,

¿Cómo decir "*mise en place*", no hablo del substantivo. 

_"La carte scolaire, *mise en place* en 1963, désignait un système..."
> La carta escolar, ___________ en 1963, designaba un sistema..._

¿Es correcto decir "puesta en marcha" o "establecida" o otra cosa?

Muchas gracias de antemano


----------



## Athos de Tracia

Buenas noches:

*Implantado*.


----------



## jfbujalance

Hola: Yo también tengo la misma duda con _mise en place_.
Se trata del título de una tesis doctoral sobre arqueología en la Grecia clásica:

«La mise en place du décor peint dans les tombes macédoniennes (4e-2e siècles av. J.-C.)»

Pienso que se podría decir sencillamente: La decoración pintada en las tumbas macedonias... Pero teniendo en cuenta que se trata de una tesis doctoral y que el lenguaje científico intenta no ser sencillo parece más correcto intentar buscar una traducción a _mise en place_. No me pega ni instalación, ni constitución... quizás implantación...


----------



## plemy

jfbujalance said:


> «La mise en place du décor peint dans les tombes macédoniennes (4e-2e siècles av. J.-C.)»


¿qué te parece "implementación" o "colocación de la decoración pintada en las tumbas macedonias"


----------



## Gepo

Me parece que aquí es sobre todo "colocación" o "ubicación".


----------



## jfbujalance

Gracias, Plemy y Gepo. He tardado en contestar porque he estado unos días desconectado.


----------

